# DAS BAMF 1.8.6 / W/ new Radio



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

I Just flash the new Radio over Im Running DAS BAMF 1.8.6 and I havent seen any reboots yet.. But the 4G is still Weird and all over the place and cant seem to hold a data connection sometimes.. It goes in Spurts.

Anyone else?

I Hope it just fixes all the reboots Ive been having.


----------



## adstro (Jul 11, 2011)

I have had one reboot since flashing the new radio (also on DAS BAMF 1.8.6). While this is better than what I used to deal with, it seems like the reboot problem is still there. I have done a tad of research and it looks like others are seeing what I am as well. Drastically reduced reboot frequency, but still the occasional reboot.


----------



## ichan (Jul 11, 2011)

sammyboy405 said:


> I Just flash the new Radio over Im Running DAS BAMF 1.8.6 and I havent seen any reboots yet.. But the 4G is still Weird and all over the place and cant seem to hold a data connection sometimes.. It goes in Spurts.
> 
> Anyone else?
> 
> I Hope it just fixes all the reboots Ive been having.


Been having the same problem. 4g since the ota/new radio is very flaky. The signal is all over the place and it drops/disappears often just to come right back. During its intermittent function its very slow, slower than 3g.

This is at home where 4g signal has been rock solid, though I left the area today and it was much better but when I got back home it was back to the same problem.

Maybe they are having local problem with some of the towers?


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

Odd, with the 1.70 radio I have had zero reboots.

Been running it for over a week.


----------



## adstro (Jul 11, 2011)

It could have been just a fluke. My TB has been running really well since that one glitch.


----------



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

I have not had any reboots.. However my 4G is All Over the Place still. Ive tried 4 different parts of Oklahoma City.. and it comes on full signal.. then drops randomly. Thats the only issue im having is 4G Stability right now.


----------



## ptdarwin (Jul 12, 2011)

Been running with 1.8.6 with the ota radio and having no problems. haven't had a chance really scope out proper battery life. I am truly loving Bamf Roms. Thanx guys


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

Any time. I hope to start porting 1.7 (full rom) soon, so that when source hits, we can have a whole new package. I use froyo as my daily driver still.


----------



## bdsaur (Jul 12, 2011)

On1.8.6 as well with new radio, no issues at all. In fact I'm getting better 4g in my condo

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## WBMc36 (Jul 12, 2011)

I have the same 4g issues OP is having normally turning on airplane mode brings it back, but once its lost it seems lost until i do that. Next time i flash a rom i am going to format system in CWM. Says in the CM7 bug thread on xda this should help 4g, but should be used as a last resort. I will try it because 4g was good and solid on MR1 for me.


----------



## ptdarwin (Jul 12, 2011)

Two cents here... I never had the 'reboot problem'. I got my TB the day after it was released, ran stock for 10-14 days, found Bamf remix and never looked back. I only remember twice that my phone rebooted and really didn't think twice about it because my other phones would do that as well.


----------



## setexascustoms (Jul 13, 2011)

I also haven't had any problems, also running BAMF 1.8.6 with the OTA radio. Have not had a single reboot and I've been running it since the night it dropped. I'm on the edge to the Houston area LTE network so when I'm out and about it's spotty, but at my apartment it's rock solid, so I'm sure it's not an issue with the phone. Even the battery life is great, Imoseyon running extreme UV @ 1.4GHz with mild to moderate use I can make it through the full work day (9hrs) with 50% left on the stock battery. Thanks BAMF team.


----------



## breugel (Jul 12, 2011)

I am running 1.8.6 with the OTA radio and the phone just powered off. See if it happens again.


----------



## azgold10 (Jul 12, 2011)

I have had no issues on Thunderbolt with BAMF 1.8.6 and .0627r radio. I'm set to 1.024 CPU and enabled compatibility mode. I also did a full wipe and flashed my radio before installing this rom.


----------

